# Lefthanded baitcaster?



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Would it be considered unnatural to use a lefthanded baitcaster like I use my spinning rig? I think it would make it much easier to retrieve and jig.

Anyone do this?

Thanks!


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

i use a left handed baitcaster i cant use a right handed to save my life but all my fishing buddys give me hell about it


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

If a spinning reel with the arm on the left is considered right handed, why is it then that a casting reel with the arm on the left considered left handed? You perform the cast with the right hand/arm to I would think that is right handed. Why would you want to switch hands if you don't have to? It is far easier forme to twitch the lure using my right hand than my left because that's how I do it with my spinning rigs.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i thought the exact same thing. a few years ago i bought a left handed baitcaster just to try it. i have to say and im being completely honest with you, it felt completely awkward and unnatural. maybe it was just me and maybe i should have givin it more time but it just felt ass backwards. after maybe 5 or 6 trips i gave it up. the only thing i can compare it to is it was like throwing a baseball with you weak arm. it felt like i was fishing like a girl. but i guess you wont know unless you try it for yourself.


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

This is something that has never made sence to me. When I bought my first baitcaster I figured I'd get a left handed one because I was so used to reeling with my left hand. I just felt wierd And I don't know why. I now use right handed ones with no problem.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

musikman43155 said:


> If a spinning reel with the arm on the left is considered right handed, why is it then that a casting reel with the arm on the left considered left handed? You perform the cast with the right hand/arm to I would think that is right handed. Why would you want to switch hands if you don't have to? It is far easier forme to twitch the lure using my right hand than my left because that's how I do it with my spinning rigs.


I'm a lefty and I use a traditional right side handle casting reel as that's all they had back in the day. Plus I can cast and start reeling right away. For spinning I use a reel with the reel on the right side for the above reason. Maybe is the old old days of casting reels, the put the handle on the right side to give additional muscle power to crank the fish as the bearings weren't as good as today.........


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

My 2 pennys,

I am right handed and use a left handed baitcaster. I find it to be much easier than the right handed baitcasters. When you flip, pitch, cast or whatever, you won't have to toss the rod back and forth between your right and left hand. Your right hand will always be on the rod. 

A buddy and I were fishing one day. He made the comment that I was getting more flips and pitches in than he was. He noticed the difference was; my rod never left my right hand, where as he was handing the rod back and forth in between casts, with his right handed model. More flips and pitches = more what? FISH!!

I started with the left handed baitcaster from day one. So now, naturally a right handed feels really weird. 

If you are just getting started with baitcasters, learn on a left handed one, you won't regret it. But the the bottom line is comfort. Do whatever is comfortable to you.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

I was always taught that your rod belongs in your strong hand and you retrieve with your weaker. I don't think it matters much as long as it's comfortable to you. Makes sense to me. When catching Ohio River catfish, I can tell you that I really hate it and it's really tough to fight a big 35lb. catfish with your weaker arm. Mine is a right handed retrieve and I hate it, but I didn't want to pay the extra price that seems to come with the left handed retrieval models.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I originaly started with a right hand baitcasters. That was the way I was told when I got into bait casters also It was really (still hard to find) left hand models. 

After becoming good friends with some serious bass fisherman. The both use left hand models. We were talking I thought I will give it a shot since my spinning is on the left hand side. 

I gave it a shot my retrieve was weird at first but palming the reel and control over a lure felt much better. 

Two weeks later I was using left handed baitcasters. I do not want to go back. It took about a week to get my retrieve and motor skills down. It is much better in my opinion esp. when throwing jigs. Control is so much better with the rod in my right hand. Also my right had is more sensitive due to damaging my left hand fingers in a ATV accident. 

I can move my two fingers on my left hand fine but feeling really isn't there cause I cut nerves. So senitivity plays alot with jigging and right hand is so much better. 

Speed became a issue at first but then I got into some burner reels 7:1:1 or higher. 

It honestly makes since. I know two other guys that have converted and our right hand. Some can not cause they are so used to it. It just feels unatural to them. 

I love it and wouldn't go back. Only problem is not to many companies make left hand models. Getting into bigger reels is even harder for like catfishing that. I have bought Big Spinning rigs so I have my strong arm on the rod cranking them in.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I definitely prefer left handed bait casters. Those right handers look weird to me, and then I watch people switch hands after casting...odd...


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Well, I ended up buying a right handed Shimano Citica 200E. I became use to using my other right handed baitcaster and decided to stick with it. It does seem strange to set nd hoo and even twitch the lure, but, I think I will become more comfortable with it. Perhaps I will try one someday. I also figured it would be more difficult to sell assuming it didn't work out. It not feel odd to use my spinning reel, however hooksets are more solid.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Tokugawa said:


> I definitely prefer left handed bait casters. Those right handers look weird to me, and then I watch people switch hands after casting...odd...


I'm a lefty and keep the rod in my left hand and reel w/my right hand. Like Tokugawa says, it saves alot of time in a day's fishing.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

This discussion comes up every so often on another website I frequent. I gotta congratulate you guys for being so restrained.....that other website sees some heated words where this is concerned. For the record, I started with right-handers, switched for a season to lefties, then switched back to righties.
As has already been said, its strictly a matter of personal preference. Comfort. It doesn't matter how many casts you can make in a day if you aren't comfortable doing it. Besides that, I'm way more concerned about accurate casts than the total number of casts. Can't be accurate if ya ain't comfortable.
I also hear the argument....."You'll miss all those fish that hit while you're switching hands"......and indeed, I may miss a few that way. But, explain to me then why I miss some fish with my spinning gear? I cast it right -handed and retrieve it left-handed. No switching hands.
I do have a half-ass theory as to why someone might choose a right-handed baitcaster and a left-handed spinning reel. Some people just don't have real good control over the finer muscles in their off (or left) hand. Take a look at a spinning reel handle. Its pinned at the end, resulting in a wide, easily controlled arc when turned. Now take a look at the reel handle on a baitcaster. Its pinned in the middle, meaning a much smaller arc and requiring more fine muscle control. Its just a theory.
As long as the guy ain't holding the rod with the spinning reel on top and crankin' it backwards...I say to each his own.


----------



## Bruce1 (Apr 22, 2009)

The original idea was that the part that retrieves the fish should be in your power hand/arm. With spinning reels you use the rod to pull the fish to you, then reel down and pull the fish to you again (and so on) with a baitcaster you use the reel like a winch and reel the fish in. That is/was the reason behind them being in different hands .


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

My fishing buddies pick on me because by baitcasters have the handle on the "wrong side" I can only use left handed reels, both bait casters and spinning. I couldn't work a lure worth a crap wit my left hand. I need to hold the rod with my strong hand and crank with the left one. The left hand models aren't more expensive, it is just that not all models are produced left handed. Sometimes they even go on sale because most people use right handed ones.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

See...I'm a weirdo...and I freely admit it. I throw a ball, swing a bat, play guitar, etc right handed. I write left handed, jab left handed and play drums left handed...so...casting with the right arm and reeling with the left feels correct to me.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Crankb8 said:


> As long as the guy ain't holding the rod with the spinning reel on top and crankin' it backwards...I say to each his own.


hmm, that isnt the right way? i may have to give it another shot, i really didnt give it much of a chance. for everyones info, quantum makes alot of their reels left handed and you can get some awesome deals on ebay, new, in the box reels for usually 25 to 40% cheaper then in bps.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

Tokugawa said:


> ...and play drums left handed...


I know this is off-topic but I learned something today. I fully admit my lack of music knowledge but I never would have guessed that people had a dominant "drumming" hand!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh yes. The hand that you play the hi-hat with is the dominant hand.


----------

